# The lagoons



## fschris (Oct 31, 2009)

Waiting for more great stuff from this band,,,


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Interesting sound they have... I like it. Thanks for sharing that!

Is this a new band?


----------



## fschris (Oct 31, 2009)

they seem pretty new. heard on KCRW.com one of my most favorite places to listen to music. i listen to the eceletic 24 on kcrw every day.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Like the smooth sound


----------

